# Scholarships??



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

I know IBO does for sure dont know about ASA


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*yeah*

yeah if you win the ibo thrid leg or national triple crown i think you get afree ride to hocking college in nelsonville ohio i think so yu might want to check ibo fourm and ask sum 1


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

in the ibo if you finish in the top 5 at nelsonville or at the worlds you get a scholarships for hocking college.1st is 2 years ,2nd 1 1/2 years .3rd 1 year
4th 3/4 year and 5th 1/2 year. you cant get more than 2 years. last year the full 2 years was around 32,000 bucks!


----------

